# Finally! Nice enough to take the dogs to the park!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy has been away with Trillium while he and Betty were busy making babies. We picked him up today, and we went to the park. This has been the winter that will not quit, so it was so nice to finally have a day pleasant enough to go out with the youngsters. Trillium took photos too so will likely post another thread of her handiwork.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I love the pic of them on the bench together with Quincy's paw out. What characters!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

The gorgeous Journey with handsome Quincy. They make a beautiful pair.
Will Journey & Quincy be making puppies some day?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what adorable pictures of them sitting on the bench! LOVE EM'!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CtPoodle said:


> The gorgeous Journey with handsome Quincy. They make a beautiful pair.
> Will Journey & Quincy be making puppies some day?


Thank you. We are not sure yet if Journey and Quincy will be having a litter together. We have two wonderful boys chosen for Journey's first and second litters, so we will see what the future holds.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. I like them all but I love the one with Journey trotting along with the wind blowing away her fur.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Cute! Love that q boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A few of Journey that Trillium took...


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Great pictures of your beautiful spoos. I like the one of Journey looking at the ducks. My Toddy would be going for a swim if she was off leash and saw ducks that close!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She and Quincy wanted to jump in so badly, but it was so cold I did not even want to let them get their feet soaking wet. It was gorgeous, but cold and very windy.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She and Quincy wanted to jump in so badly, but it was so cold I did not even want to let them get their feet soaking wet. It was gorgeous, but cold and very windy.


Beautiful pics. I can see how cold and windy it was by looking at Journey's windswept hair. I sure hope it warms up soon. I can just imagine your dismay if Journey took a swim. So much work to bath and dry her.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the color on Journey... she's such a pretty poodle!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I would have had mild heart failure. She'd have been a shivering, cold young lady on the two hour trip home! She wanted to though...little bird dog!


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

journey and quincy are so elegant and I love love love journey's color


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Journey had turned into such a beautiful Lady, I really have enjoyed these wonderful wind swept pix of her...can't believe she is all grown up!

I love me some Quincy....that paw out picture really captures his character, no? Of all the poodles on the Forum, he is my fave...I've never seen a black standard in person, maybe someday I will!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dallasminis said:


> Journey had turned into such a beautiful Lady, I really have enjoyed these wonderful wind swept pix of her...can't believe she is all grown up!
> 
> I love me some Quincy....that paw out picture really captures his character, no? Of all the poodles on the Forum, he is my fave...I've never seen a black standard in person, maybe someday I will!


You are so right. This sweet moment captured in a photograph shows what this dear soul is like nearly every moment. He is a joy to live with and others who know him love him too. He is either reaching out to pull you close, or is smiling from ear to ear at you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium and I are planning to soon launch a Poodle greeting card company, and we bought a program where you can create frames around our photos ansd edit out things like leashes. These are two of our recent photos, cropped, framed and the leads removed. Amazing what a few little changes can do to a photo!


----------



## ambr (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Is Journey the red one?

You're right about the winter that won't quit, I think we got spoiled last year (if you're in southern Ontario then you'll know what I mean!).


----------

